# Nottingham drinks! - this thursday?



## obanite (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, been lots of talk in the pub thread but nothing much suggested... I know there's a few fresh faces around too.

I think it was me who suggested the last one, about 2 years ago, that I embarassingly failed to show up to due to shite organisation and not having anyone's mobile # 

Let's try again - who can make thursday or friday NEXT WEEK?

Meet up somewhere on Mansfield Rd please


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Nov 4, 2008)

I really can't make this week - nothing exciting, just busy with work and trying to get the house ready for visitors at the weekend.  After the coming weekend though I'm up for it.


----------



## obanite (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright, the "oh fuck it's monday and we're pissed" collective has nominated the Hole in the Wall, round the back of Mansfield Rd, usually fairly empty = good cos the pool table's free.

Votes/vetoes, o' morning crew?

e2a um, next friday that is!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 4, 2008)

Fri 14th is that?

Will check diary . . .


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh shit, it's the 14th isn't it?  No can do... 

I will return with a diary.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 4, 2008)

25th Jan?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 4, 2008)

Is the hole in the wall still open?


----------



## Mallard (Nov 8, 2008)

spawnofsatan said:


> Is the hole in the wall still open?



Last time I walked past it was boarded up.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 8, 2008)

How about the Peacock on mansfield rd?


----------



## obanite (Nov 9, 2008)

OK, any other date proposals other than "no can do" and "25th jan"? I'm not really too fussed about the pub


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 9, 2008)

Date doesn't matter as long as i'm forewarned and can get a baby sitter.


----------



## Mallard (Nov 12, 2008)

I would have thought you'd have gone for The Fleece as I imagined a few Left Lion types on here. The Poacher takes some beating on Mansfield Road.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 13, 2008)

they're all good.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 13, 2008)

obanite said:


> OK, any other date proposals other than "no can do" and "25th jan"? I'm not really too fussed about the pub



You can't make 25th Jan?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 13, 2008)

I was in Nottingham last week. They made a particularly fine Italian BMT in the Subway near the station.


----------



## obanite (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, 25th Jan it is. Gives people plenty of time I suppose


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2008)

Aye - I was joking initially but the build-up to Christmas is well upon us now.


----------



## Alf Preston (Nov 21, 2008)

Mallard said:


> I would have thought you'd have gone for The Fleece as I imagined a few Left Lion types on here. The Poacher takes some beating on Mansfield Road.



The Poacher is a decent pub. Do you know the Orange Tree, great garden for us smokers.The Newcastle , one of my favourite haunts a few years back has closed, as has the The Q bar ( very attractive Polish Barmaid until recently).

I'm not keen on the Peacock, or the pub opposite ( not Benson's the other one, packed out with dossers)


----------



## Supine (Nov 24, 2008)

There are two new pubs on derby rd that'd be suitable.

The Hand & Heart and The Hawksley. The Hawksley has a great smokers garden.

I like the Peacock but not sure it's a good place to meet. It seems like everyone in there looks at you when you walk in. Quiet unnverving! It does have the most boutique smokers yard out the back though. Must be seen to be believed!

I may be around Jan 25th, it's a long way off though!

Supine

ps I don't use U75 to spam about events I organise but i'm running a party on dec 13th. Free entry but donations to Rainbow Childrens Hospice are being taken via justgiving. If any of you chaps fancy coming along pm me for details.


----------



## obanite (Nov 29, 2008)

Supine said:


> There are two new pubs on derby rd that'd be suitable.
> 
> The Hand & Heart and The Hawksley. The Hawksley has a great smokers garden.
> 
> ...



Mate that's exactly why I missed the last u75 meetup here, I walked into the peacock I think it was and everyone looked at me so I kinda stood at the bar feeling like a lemon for a bit then went home!

Yeah Derby Road sounds good, nice and casual. Anyone have input? let's get this sorted!


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 1, 2008)

obanite said:


> Mate that's exactly why I missed the last u75 meetup here, I walked into the peacock I think it was and everyone looked at me so I kinda stood at the bar feeling like a lemon for a bit then went home!
> 
> Yeah Derby Road sounds good, nice and casual. Anyone have input? let's get this sorted!




Heh ! Last time we tried this roh had to go round the Peacock asking "Are YOU Rich"??


----------



## rioted (Dec 1, 2008)

Maidmarian said:


> Heh ! Last time we tried this roh had to go round the Peacock asking "Are YOU Rich"??




Whatever happened to him?

The Hand & Heart is not a new pub, but it has been recently renovated. I was in there last week, a bit pretentious but superbly kept beer.


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 1, 2008)

Think he's in Sheffield ???

H&H sounds ok to me.


----------



## rioted (Dec 1, 2008)

Maidmarian said:


> Think he's in Sheffield ???.


I didn't mean him. The other one.


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 2, 2008)

Gawd knows --- I can hardly remember being there myself !


----------



## obanite (Dec 29, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 31, 2008)

might sidle along to this little number, its only down the road


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 10, 2009)

just wondering, is this still on?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm still on for this.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 10, 2009)

looks like just us then


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 15, 2009)

Where ? When ??


----------



## rioted (Jan 15, 2009)

25th? That's a Sunday aint it?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah it is, didnt realise at first


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 20, 2009)

i'll assume this aint happening then


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2009)

I dunno - I can still do it, though probably not a lairy one (work thing on Mon).


----------



## Groucho (Mar 23, 2009)

I travel to Nottingham quite often lately. 

If I can get a job there I may relocate 

In the event of any such desired eventuality attaining actuality I am likely to be up for Nottingham drinks


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 23, 2009)

We are all slackers


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2009)

Nottingham branch of the Urbanites are rubbish!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah fuck it, the Royal children, friday 27th 7pm.

Lets do it.


----------



## Supine (Mar 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Nottingham branch of the Urbanites are rubbish!





I can't make friday. Am throwing a party at moog on saturday if anyone fancies a beer and a shimmy.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 23, 2009)

Never been, do they let oldies in?


----------



## Supine (Mar 23, 2009)

dunno. i'm 38 though


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 23, 2009)

Bloody kids...

(41)



sounds good to me.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2009)

G'wan, then.


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in town on a mate's leaving do on the 27th so could pop in for a beer or two at some point.  I might be royally pissed though...


----------



## 8ball (Mar 24, 2009)

Editor is definitely right about Nottingham bunch not being real Urbans.

Nevertheless, if it looks like anyone has got their arse in gear by Friday I'll be at the Royal Children at 7.
Otherwise not.


----------



## Maidmarian (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll try & make it ----- let you know asap.

(& yes , we are rubbish ------ pissups & breweries come to mind)


----------



## Supine (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone make it to the Children or Moog this w/e?


----------



## Supine (Apr 4, 2009)

haha. guess not then


----------

